# Signal Strength



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone! I hope someone will be able to help me! I recently got my kindle for christmas (and AM LOVING IT)! I was out of town when I received it and was able to download books and samples. Well, now that I am back at home my signal strength says 1x (which I read to mean that its working on a slower network). I am able to connect to the kindle store and it says that the books/samples will be sent to my kindle; however they have not shown up! I purchased a book 2 days ago and it hasn't made it yet! On amazon's website it still says pending. I was able to finally put the book on the kindle by using the USB and my computer.  Why am I able to connect to the kindle store but not receive the books I have downloaded? Do you think I need to call Amazon?

I appreciate everyone's help and am loving all the advice, book reviews, information that everyone has to offer! i am just frustrated that after waiting and not thinking that I would receive a kindle for christmas since they were on backorder, and then i received it...that I can't use it properly! I am looking forward to hours upon hours with my new friend! Please help!! =)

thank you! Melissa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a good WN signal but sometimes I've not gotten a book I sent.  What usually fixed the problem was

1.  Use content manager to ask for it.
              OR
2.  Do a soft reset with WN on.
              OR
3.  Re-send from Amazon.

If none of these work it probably is a function of the weakness of your signal.  You may just have to use the USB to transfer.  Which works fine. . .you just can't get samples. 

good luck,
Ann


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, while I was having problems naming my kindle and having the keyboard stuck (unfortunately my kindle is now Melissaskindlexxx?hp) when I did a hard reset (soft reset didn't work), all of the books/samples that I hadn't received arrived on my kindle! So one problem is solved....now if only I can change the name. My husband thinks the new name is funny....my poor kindle!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

My kindle now has a NEW name! I was able to get rid of Melissaskindlexxx?hp).  I went to Amazon's website, changed the name there (to PJ, my kindle is being named after my aunt that surprised me with it), and once PJ was connected to WN it updated the name automatically!

thanks again for everyone's help! 

While waiting to bring in the New Year, PJ will be sitting beside me, with lots of books to make sure I am awake at midnight.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Melissa, did you get your downloads?  I was in a 1x area yesterday (driving on the HW), and I was still able to download the Amazon Daily, so I don't think it should be a problem for you in general.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

She got them after rebooting her Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in an area that, according to the map, doesn't have Whispernet but it is available about a mile away (we're in a river valley).  Luckily, I am able to get 2 or 3 bars most times.  It is very "fickle" so here are a few tips that I have learned that might help you too.  If I place my Kindle near a window it definitely helps the Whispernet reception.  The direction MaKK is pointed towards makes a difference too.... for us it's south/southeast.... maybe the direction of the nearest tower??  Also, reception is definitely affected by weather so if we have stormy weather... I usually lose one bar of signal strength.  And, if I have MaKK's battery fully charged, he seems to be able to pull in that Whispernet signal better also.  Hope that helps.... glad you were able to get yours downloaded!!


----------

